# Cooking Walleye



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

alex-v said:


> Weird math. More like .60 cents a pound.
> 
> Like someone already mentioned get the Drakes or Fry Crisp at Gordon's Food Service and pay a lot less than at the supermarkets.
> 
> While I am typing this I have 4 pints of canned Walleye in the pressure cooker. It will be used instead of tuna in some of the noodle dishes over the winter.


I'm sure that Gordon's is less expensive - but don't know if it compares on price - especially if you buy Aunt Jammy's mix in the wH0mPuM size.

I rarely go to Gordon's - I don't find the prices that good frankly.
BTW ~ Not weird math Alex , *incorrect* math! 

You'll never hear me say math is my strong suit...:chillin:
I guess I could buy drakes & doctor the p!$zs out of it to give it some _FLAVOR_ (as mentioned a few times here already) , but I wouldn't have the versatility of using it for other dishes (sauce/gravy thickeners , corn or other bread stuffs - Etc.)
I guess I shouldn't try to discuss _flavor_ with a guy that will use walleye in such a sacrilegious way as a tuna substitute....
:lol: 

You don't have to sm0ke all them kaRp!!! Kan 'eM....
:mischeif:


----------

